# New HD being added/worked on right now



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Channels 5300-5354 were "redded out" on my guide, and i figured they were shuffling around channels for new ones...got online with CS, and they said that was correct...they are "going to get a few *additional *channels in HD", but couldn't give me names or time frame...atleast it's some kind of sign that they are being worked on.

These channels "mirrors" are still on in the 9400's but in "red" in the 5300's

they told me this also:
Me: are they adding 17 new channels? since that is what they have "redded out".
(04) Alley H: Yes you will get Them in future.
Me: wow...17 of them?
(04) Alley H: You are correct.
me: do you know if sci fi, usa, or speed are in those for HD?
me: or FX?
(04) Alley H: NO.
me: No to which?
(04) Alley H: The FX.
me: ok but yes to the other 3?
(04) Alley H: As of now we have no information about the changes, lets hope that all the channels you are looking for will come in HD.
me: true...17 *NEW* HD channels, right?
(04) Alley H: Yes you are correct.
me: is that within this month?
(04) Alley H: The changes will take place in this month of Feb.
me: ok, thank you very much
(04) Alley H: You are welcome.

i guess they could still take as long as they want, but we should see...at least the CSR's are now aware....lol

Take it for what it's worth...it is Dish after all..hopefully with the channels/packages being shuffled around....new ones really will pop in there.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

17 Channels in HD ?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The channel numbers exactly match the HD package for Alaska and Hawaii. I think Dish is doing work on that package.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

garys said:


> The channel numbers exactly match the HD package for Alaska and Hawaii. I think Dish is doing work on that package.


Hmmm...she didn't mention that...what package is that?

She also said NEW channels


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


yep she said they were "shuffling" channels for packages changes, but also adding new channels...since she had my info up and seen that i already had those channels...i wouldn't think she would be telling me they are new.

She also never would answer on the sci fi, usa and speed questions, but gave a quick NO on the FX....so hopefully those are coming, and they still can't list names


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The current 17 channels in the 5300's are NOT NEW. They are copies of the 9400-9500 series channels without the mapdowns. Apparently intended for the DishHD standalone package.

The AK/HI package is only 10 channels, and is on 5500 range numbers.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> The current 17 channels in the 5300's are NOT NEW. They are copies of the 9400-9500 series channels without the mapdowns. Apparently intended for the DishHD standalone package.
> 
> The AK/HI package is only 10 channels, and is on 5500 range numbers.


yeah, that we all know, thats why i called when they were blocked...since the 9400's were still good..thats when they confirmed that they are moving channels around for packages, and to make room for new channels. DO i really expect 17? Noooo. But it is a good sign that a few will be adding.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The message is misleading though ... especially since the 5300 channels are not set up to replace the 9400 (they may be modified later).

The 5300's are not available to current subscribers to Essentials/Ultimate nor do they have mapdowns.


----------



## plarmigan (Jan 8, 2007)

That pisses me off about FX. That is the one show I don't have that I want in HD.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

it was a simple question and answer with an E* online CSR....asking what was up with the channels being blocked, and if it had anything to do with adding new channels...the answer was yes...they are shuffling channels for new packages (HD packs we all heard about) and to *make room for new channels*...as I said, take it for what it's worth....it's E*.

Normally CSR's don't give out info on new channels easily...but this one was quite quick with it. Like i said i dont expect 17 this month, but she said they are adding "additional HD channels". The conversation was copied and pasted from E*'s online help.

I know what you are saying though...i dont expect them to be replaced....the point was that they are adding new channels, along with package changes.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

plarmigan said:


> That pisses me off about FX. That is the one show I don't have that I want in HD.


yeah me too


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

yes! i love everything you guys are writing. it tells me things are on the move.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> yes! i love everything you guys are writing. it tells me things are on the move.


Yeah, while there is never a guarantee on how many channels we may get...things are defiantly moving.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Didn't James Long just say the things you think are on the move are actually not?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

No. He was saying that those channel's that are in red can't replace the 9400's. That is not what they are doing, they are moving channels around for the new HD packages, and also to make room for new channels. So things are on the move...we just don't have exact figures or dates (except for this month)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What am I saying? 

At the moment, the 5300 series channels are not set up to replace the 9400's. Unless DISH makes some changes to them (making them available to regular subscribers and mapped down) it appears that the ONLY use they will have is for the one $29.99 Dish HD package that is a standalone. (Just like the 5500's for the special $9.99 AK/HI DishHD package.)

They actually need to add more in that range, even for that purpose. The $29.99 DishHD is 38 channels plus PPV (at the moment). 17 isn't the end of the range.

There are numbers available in the 9400's for new HD channels ... there is no absolute need to "make space" in the numbering before they add a few more. I do expect that _eventually_ the 9400's will be vacated for a more open numbering range. E* has HD all over the place in the guide at the moment (mostly high 300's, 9400's, 9500's). Some cleanup on aisle 9 would be nice.


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

i would think there would be some sort of idea why they are placing the channels all over the place but for somereason i dont think there is as of yet. i think they are just placing them every where.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm really glad for this forum...otherwise i would have no idea why channels are "redded out", and what the hell is happening.
Thanks for all the posts!!


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

I was talking to a Dish CS yesterday, to order a 612. He seemed like a pretty straight guy. He said he only watches HD, himself.

All he said was that more HD is coming soon; but they, the CS reps, are either told specifics after the fact or as it happens. Sounds like a straight answer to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As noted in the Uplink Activity thread (thanks juan ellitinez), the 5300 range channels match up with the DishLATINO Max HD Essentials and Ultimate packages.

("I Want" posts moved to the more appropriate "No HD" thread.)


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah i see that..interesting...any guess on what channels they will be opening up for the new channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> Yeah i see that..interesting...any guess on what channels they will be opening up for the new channels?


There is still enough room in the 9400's for us regular subscribers. 

We're only talking about a couple of dozen new national channels this year.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

clapple said:


> I was talking to a Dish CS yesterday, to order a 612. He seemed like a pretty straight guy. He said he only watches HD, himself.
> 
> All he said was that more HD is coming soon; but they, the CS reps, are either told specifics after the fact or as it happens. Sounds like a straight answer to me.


Past history would be....CSR's never know in advance. It's usually a day, or two of trickle-down until they all get up to speed on any changes.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I wish these redded out 5000 series channels where not cluttering up my ALL HD guide.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

klang said:


> I wish these redded out 5000 series channels where not cluttering up my ALL HD guide.


I totally agree, there was enough clutter already with the map down numbers, now this

Bob


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> There is still enough room in the 9400's for us regular subscribers.
> 
> We're only talking about a couple of dozen new national channels this year.


only a couple dozen?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Easy fix, make a favorite that doesn't include them.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Easy fix, make a favorite that doesn't include them.


Exactly, thats what i did...hardly use the "all HD" list anymore


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> only a couple dozen?


Yep.
DISH Network(r) (NasdaqGS: DISH - News) today announced plans to increase its national HD channel count from 76 to 100 in 2008.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115023​100 minus 76 is 24 ... "a couple dozen".

Free numbers in the current primary range (9400's):
9428, 9430,(9431 USA),(9432 Sci-Fi),9433-3434 = 6 channels
9436-9455 = 20 channels
9457, 9459,9463,(9464 Order),9483-9484 = 5 channels (w/o Order)
9492-9498 = 7 channels

38 slots available


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Easy fix, make a favorite that doesn't include them.


Easier fix. Lock them out then they won't show on any list.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> Easy fix, make a favorite that doesn't include them.


All my favorite lists are being used. I use the ALL HD list quite frequently. Locking out the channels is an option but do we really know what they are for yet?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Latino HD


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

okay I might can buy shuffling around to free up a FEW spots for new HD channels............BUT 17??????????????? come on now


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 17 are just mirrors ... duplicate channel numbers pointing to existing channels.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Interesting that some of the new channel numbers are flagged as different content type, MPEG2 vs MPEG2 ViP, even though they point to the same source.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

klang said:


> I wish these redded out 5000 series channels where not cluttering up my ALL HD guide.


Who cares about the All HD or All Anything Guide cluttering things up? The HD Guide is already cluttered with all the sports package channels so I never deal with it anymore.

My personal "Insert Name Here" favorites list is my only guide to browse through. It took 5 minutes to set up and there is NO CLUTTER. On Wed nights I might go to channel 9499, change to ALL HD and scroll down to 9419 to see if anything is new.

Of course I will check the uplink reports too and make appropriate changes to my favorites list from there as well.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes616 said:


> Who cares about the All HD or All Anything Guide cluttering things up? The HD Guide is already cluttered with all the sports package channels so I never deal with it anymore.
> 
> My personal "Insert Name Here" favorites list is my only guide to browse through. It took 5 minutes to set up and there is NO CLUTTER. On Wed nights I might go to channel 9499, change to ALL HD and scroll down to 9419 to see if anything is new.
> 
> Of course I will check the uplink reports too and make appropriate changes to my favorites list from there as well.


I hate clutter! The reason I left D* was because of clutter. D* DVR search and auto record would display and record channels you do not get. I called them on it and after wasting an hour of my time, D* CSR told me "you just have to learn to deal with it." I did.

The 622/722 does not make you deal with it.

In the parental controls menu you can lock out PPV in one click. PPV will not appear on any menu or in any search. You can block additional content such as shopping, sports and international packages with "Lock channels." Just select the channels you do not want to appear in any line up and lock them out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes616 said:


> Who cares about the All HD or All Anything Guide cluttering things up? The HD Guide is already cluttered with all the sports package channels so I never deal with it anymore.
> 
> My personal "Insert Name Here" favorites list is my only guide to browse through. It took 5 minutes to set up and there is NO CLUTTER. On Wed nights I might go to channel 9499, change to ALL HD and scroll down to 9419 to see if anything is new.
> 
> Of course I will check the uplink reports too and make appropriate changes to my favorites list from there as well.


I thought everyone did this. It's the only way to keep from going nuts, at least for this old failing brain.:grin:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Why do they need to mirror these channels for a special package, why not just leave them where they are and only provide the ones they need to the subs with that package. It seems lik a lot of work for very little return. The only advantage would be to have them all together in the guide, but they are already in the same 9400 range.

Nonsense.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Why do they need to mirror these channels for a special package, why not just leave them where they are and only provide the ones they need to the subs with that package. It seems lik a lot of work for very little return. The only advantage would be to have them all together in the guide, but they are already in the same 9400 range.
> 
> Nonsense.


The main reason that I see is that the mirrors work in a similar way as aliases do for filenames in Linux/Unix.

You create aliases and you can give those aliases different permissions... same for the Dish mirrors... so this means they can keep, for example, the current crop of MPEG2 HD channels available for legacy customers BUT require new customers signing up for this particular HD package to have MPEG4 receivers. This helps ultimately get more new receivers in the field and push toward the day when they can convert other channels to MPEG4 and make more efficient use of their bandwidth.

The mirrors provide a nice way to have different permissions/requirements for the same base channels with very minimal impact to the bandwidth usage.

Now, that said... I'm not sure what the advantage is of mirroring all 17 channels that they have in that range.. My explanation is only of value to those legacy MPEG2 HD channels... but it could also be a convenience thing or something too.


----------

